

Fyi Sendgrid is down - pardner

Had large mail job fail, went to website, www.sendgrid.com seems down too.<p>If your app is using Sendgrid, check your delivery status...
======
dasil003
This is apparently a retaliatory DDoS related to the firing of the Playhaven
developer who was outed at PyCon

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5391667>
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/20/playhaven-developer-
fired-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/20/playhaven-developer-fired-for-
making-sexual-jokes-after-sendgrids-developer-evangelist-outs-him-on-twitter/)

SendGrid status: <http://status.sendgrid.com/>

~~~
celticninja
That's a productive way to raise awareness of an issue

